# [VideoGuide][Hindi] How to make a Gif from WhatsApp



## SupportBhai (Nov 22, 2016)

I hope and believe everybody will like this thread. In this thread i will tell you those things which interests us more. Reply and if you have any kind of question ask. Thanks​
How to convert video to gif within whatsapp in mobile​
​


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2016)

[strike]Just GTFO bro.[/strike]

This is not some meme forum.


----------



## SupportBhai (Nov 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Just GTFO bro.
> 
> This is not some meme forum.




Ha ha if you think or take things like this i have no issues... but the kind of post i am seeing here my thread is far better than that. BTW keep doing great work. :cool_NF:


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2016)

Let's see what the moderators have to say about that.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SupportBhai (Nov 22, 2016)

And For your info these are Apps and if you are finding it worthless then kindly remove this mobile App section from your forum. Cheers

- - - Updated - - -

AS you say


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2016)

We are not here to drive traffic to your YouTube channel.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SupportBhai (Nov 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> We are not here to drive traffic to your YouTube channel.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Get the life bro then remove the inserting option of youtube link in posting section. Now you are making me laugh.. ha ha .. come i know you are some big shot but is it a right way to prove?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2016)

That option is to post videos for reference. Not for self-promotion like you are doing.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2016)

Could you post the steps instead? (For those with low FUP limits)

Edit:

@mods please rename the thread title. It is misleading (and click-baity).
 @ico [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION],  need moderation here.


----------



## SupportBhai (Nov 22, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Could you post the steps instead? (For those with low FUP limits)



I can do.. but the way things are going here i must say sharing your knowledge is so called self promotion here.. and that is not allowed here i guess.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Could you post the steps instead? (For those with low FUP limits)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> @mods please rename the thread title. It is misleading (and click-baity).


Yes.

A text post would be more acceptable.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SupportBhai (Nov 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> That option is to post videos for reference. Not for self-promotion like you are doing.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Look bro i have no issues.. this is just an internet and i just wanted to share. This is not my life so i dont take these things this much seriously. If it is offending you i wont post but let me tell you sharing what you know is all about forum.. thats why people ask and we answer and this is not called self promotion. Thats why in the begining of the post i told you can ask any questions or ask for any tutorial you want to know or learn. but i see you taking it very seriously and feeling too much offended. May be i am not big shot like you but sharing what you know is not self promotion


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2016)

SupportBhai said:


> I can do.. but the way things are going here i must say sharing your knowledge is so called self promotion here.. and that is not allowed here i guess.



You could share your knowledge through text posts. That's not self promotion. Users have created various posts and guides on the forum without any links to their personal sites/blogs/channel. Your thread would've been acceptable if you gave the video link after a text summary of the procedure. But you just increased the post's font size and made the text bold which is counter-intuitive for readers.


----------



## SupportBhai (Nov 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Yes.
> 
> A text post would be more acceptable.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Title is click baitly!!!!! misleading!!!!!! ha ha i dont know where am i leading or misleading you with title??? But carry on. U can lock or remove thread. I am human not robot. So much negativity...

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> You could share your knowledge through text posts. That's not self promotion. Users have created various posts and guides on the forum without any links to their personal sites/blogs/channel. Your thread would've been acceptable if you gave the video link after a text summary of the procedure. But you just increased the post's font size and made the text bold which is counter-intuitive for readers.



Nothing more to say now i am just thinking am i on public forum or at Taliban colony.. Dont worry you are right and i will not post. relax and save this world.. This is life and death for you so chill. your problem is over. Now fine.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2016)

SupportBhai said:


> Look bro i have no issues.. this is just an internet and i just wanted to share. This is not my life so i dont take these things this much seriously. If it is offending you i wont post but let me tell you sharing what you know is all about forum.. thats why people ask and we answer and this is not called self promotion. Thats why in the begining of the post i told you can ask any questions or ask for any tutorial you want to know or learn. but i see you taking it very seriously and feeling too much offended. May be i am not big shot like you but sharing what you know is not self promotion



Nothing wrong with sharing information. But also note that this is not FB or any such social media site. We have rules and there are ways of posting.

You should lurk more and get a feel for how things are done here before posting.

Edit:

Take some reference from this post: *forum.digit.in/tutorials/192456-sam9s-raspberry-pi-project-powered-lms-squeezelite.html

And try to post in that manner.


----------



## SupportBhai (Nov 22, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You could share your knowledge through text posts. That's not self promotion. Users have created various posts and guides on the forum without any links to their personal sites/blogs/channel. Your thread would've been acceptable if you gave the video link after a text summary of the procedure. But you just increased the post's font size and made the text bold which is counter-intuitive for readers.



Bro.. You are right in your way.. But if forum posting options give me facility to customize my post with words or colours or font or inserting links  i will do. If i cant then for me this is hypocrisy and rather chose not posting here.

- - - Updated - - -



Desmond David said:


> Nothing wrong with sharing information. But also note that this is not FB or any such social media site. We have rules and there are ways of posting.
> 
> You should lurk more and get a feel for how things are done here before posting.



Just give me the links of those rules where it says i cant post youtube video and cant resize my fonts or colors and how it is a misleading title.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 22, 2016)

Moved to tutorial Section. 
 [MENTION=325467]SupportBhai[/MENTION], Please use proper and correct title, do not use click bait title.


----------



## SupportBhai (Nov 22, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Moved to tutorial Section.
> [MENTION=325467]SupportBhai[/MENTION], Please use proper and correct title, do not use click bait title.



This is better..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2016)

SupportBhai said:


> Just give me the links of those rules where it says i cant post youtube video and cant resize my fonts or colors and how it is a misleading title.



You can use fonts/colours to annotate your post and make it more readable. What you did is exactly the opposite of that.

See this thread for reference:
*forum.digit.in/pc-components-configurations/182362-pc-buying-guide-suggested-configs-2015-q2.html

The title is misleading because it is vague. ("related with mobile" "worth watching" "Regular Updates" )

Also, the second video isn't related to mobiles but automobiles. Then how is the thread not a click-bait?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2016)

Sharing one's Youtube channel is no way a spam unless you forcibly want others to watch it.
 [MENTION=325467]SupportBhai[/MENTION] I'd say, your intentions might be clean or not, but the presentation surely made it spammy. After sharing one _useful_ video you could have just added the link of your channel at the end and asked for feedback. This would rather help you improve your content and increase your followers.

Nevertheless, we're allowing it now.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2016)

SupportBhai said:


> Bro.. You are right in your way.. But if forum posting options give me facility to customize my post with words or colours or font or inserting links  i will do. If i cant then for me this is hypocrisy and rather chose not posting here.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Dude, no need to get salty.

We were all noobs here once upon a time. We have learned the proper way of posting here by others the same way we are telling you.

BTW, sorry for the "GTFO". We get so much spam that I overreacted.


----------



## SupportBhai (Nov 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Dude, no need to get salty.
> 
> We were all noobs here once upon a time. We have learned the proper way of posting here by others the same way we are telling you.
> 
> BTW, sorry for the "GTFO". We get so much spam that I overreacted.



Fine now...No issues honestly speaking your GTFO offended me ... I have no intentions of making money of giving traffic to those videos. If i have that kind of intentions i would have posted my blog link and can copy paste the content here. But posted video link coz video is always easy to understand. and i have no issues. My intentions were just posting the things i know. thats why it was strange for me. leave it and thanks


----------

